# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  مِنْ علاماتِ الحُمق ..(!)

## ربوع الإسـلام

قال الحافظ ابن حبان في ((روضة العقلاء)):

من علامات الحمق التي يجب للعاقل تفقدها ممن خفي عليه أمره : سرعة الجواب ، وترك التثبت ، والإفراط في الضحك ، وكثرة الالتفات ، والوقيعة في الأخيار، والاختلاط بالأشرار.

والأحمق : إذا أعرضت عنه اغتم ، وإن أقبلت عليه اغتر ، وإن أسأت إليه أحسن إليك ، وإن أحسنت إليه أساء إليك ، وإذا ظلمته انتصفتَ منه ، ويظلمك إذا انصفته.

وما أشبِّه عشرة الحمقى إلا بما أنشدني محمد بن إسحاق الواسطي:

لي صديق يرى حقوقي عليه *** نافلات وحقه كان فرضا
لو قطعت الجبال طولاً إليه ***  ثم من بعد طولها سرت عرضا
لرأى ما صنعت غير كبير *** واشتهى أن أزيد في الأرض أرضا

---------

من كتاب : [القلائد من فرائد الفوائد] .. لـ د/ مصطفى السباعي ..

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## علي سليم

يرعاك ربي....

----------


## قادم من بعيد

الأحمق كما قيل أعيا الطبيب المداوي
بوركت وجزاك الله عنا الخير

----------


## عمرو الكرمي

نسأل الله تعالى المعافاة من الحمق والحمقى

----------

